# What's up with the 45 GAP



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I've been packing for my move to Texas, like the new look of the forum, good job guys.
I don't understand the 45 GAP. Is it smaller to hold more in a mag? Can you shoot it out of a 45 acp pistol? Does anyone have one yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it is a seperate caliber - U cannot shoot it out of the 45 ACP - it is supposedly designed to allow for more rounds in a mag - a bit smaller.

I don't think the longevity of this round will be there over time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since the diameter of the .45 GAP is the same as the .45 ACP, it can't really hold more rounds in the mag. It is shorter in overall length, however, and this allows it to fit in frames designed for 9mm/.40 length rounds. These frames are more easily used by shooters with smaller hands.

For example, the Glock 21 is chambered for .45 ACP and has a very large grip circumference. The Glock 37 is chambered for .45 GAP, and has the smaller grip circumference of the Glock 17 or 22. Unfortunately, the slide on the 37 is dimensionally much more like that of the 21, so it isn't as concealable as one of the 9mms or .40s, but it does fit small hands a lot better than the 21.

The GAP operates at somewhat higher pressures than the ACP, though they are both fairly low-pressure rounds compared to, say, .40 or .357 SIG. All manufacturers that I know of strongly advise against firing GAP in an ACP pistol. I suspect it may work fine in a .45 ACP revolver like the excellent S&W 625, though.

I don't see a heck of a lot of use for the GAP, myself. I don't see what it can do that the .40 can't. The most useful format I can think of for a GAP pistol is something like a 1911 with a reduced grip area for small-handed shooters. Springfield showed one at the SHOT Show two years ago, but I think it has been put on the back burner due to the XD .45 ACP.

Maybe a Kahr P45GAP would sell if it had the same grip as the P40?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It always seemed to me like an answer in search of a question.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> It always seemed to me like an answer in search of a question.


Exactly. I never saw the point.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks you cleared that one up for me. I don't see it going over very big. I think I read that Glock came out with it. I think the gun mgr. are trying to bring out more calibers without taking a close look at the target market. I find the 10mm hard to find and I do like the round. When is to much to much. I hope it doesn't get like cars. Back in the 60's I could tell you ever make and model of cars made, cna't do that today.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I think I read that Glock came out with it.


GAP=Glock Automatic Pistol


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am sure, after firing a 45GAP, most shooters will have a higher opinion of it. I shot the 45GAP in a Springfield XD 4 inch Service Model and I liked the combination a lot. In many countries the populace is prohibited from owning military/police calibers and there is a market for 45GAP pistols in those countries. Regards, Richard


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I've been packing for my move to Texas, like the new look of the forum, good job guys.
> I don't understand the 45 GAP. Is it smaller to hold more in a mag? Can you shoot it out of a 45 acp pistol? Does anyone have one yet.


Where you movin' to in Texas?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is the ammo price compared to .45 ACP and .40?

I can get 9mm for $4.86 for 50 rounds and it was about $11.99 for a box of 45.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you got small hands, it's a wonderful idea.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cost of Ammo.*

Here on the Space Coast a 100 box Win-White Box runs $19.80 at Walley World. I can load the same for about $10.00 a 100. If you shoot as much as we do, you just have to reload. Buying in bulk from Midway or any of the others is high by the time you pay freight and haz/mat fees.
:smt022


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Exactly. I never saw the point.


He wanted a round with name. Its called I'm rich and have a ego,and Americans will buy anythying I market.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> If you got small hands, it's a wonderful idea.


How about if since 45 means 1911 to most people
We have thin grips installed and a short trigger maybe even a flat mainspring That should make small enough for small hands.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good round for people that have small hands and want the thump of the .45. I have larger hands and loves me some .45ACP :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I can get 9mm for $4.86 for 50 rounds .


Really?! Is that reload?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Really?! Is that reload?


No, WWB - 50 pack at Wal-Mart.

Or, spend 10 cents more and get CCI BLazer for $4.96 at Academy Sports.

I don't shoot reloads. BUt at those prices, why reload?!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Where you movin' to in Texas?


Tyler area


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl... I've never been there myself, but I think that's about 2.5 to 3 hours away. What brings ya there?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Family


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, ok. Well, I'm a little Southwest of Tyler


----------

